# Left 4 Dead - Bei Steam 7,49 € - uncut ?!



## duff (31. Dezember 2009)

*Left 4 Dead - Bei Steam 7,49 € - uncut ?!*

Hallo,

ich habe Games über Steam bisher abgelehnt.

Nun bieten sie dort Left 4 dead für 7,49 € an 
Left 4 Dead on Steam

da würde ich zuschlagen 

Wie läuft das mit Steam ab? Habe da keine Ahnung von...

Kann man über Steam die Uncut version bekommen? 
(left 4 dead muss (!) uncut sein!)
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das Spiel uncut zu patchen?


Bin über Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Bruce112 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Left 4 Dead - Bei Steam 7,49 € - uncut ?!*

aber hallo jede menge 

bei der preis kann man nichts sagen 


bisherige persöhnlicher Favoriten sind Modern Warfare 2 ,Left 4 dead 2


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Left 4 Dead - Bei Steam 7,49 € - uncut ?!*

@duff:

Hast du dich HIER schon durch gelesen?

Ja man kann an ausländische Versionen ran kommen. Am einfachsten über ein ausländisches "Geschenk". Kannst aber alles in dem Thread durchlesen.


----------



## duff (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Left 4 Dead - Bei Steam 7,49 € - uncut ?!*

Aktion ist schon vorbei ! 


na dann. 
vielen dank für hilfe.


----------

